# Don't let the whip scare you .....



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

MsBossyPants said:


> If you mean like a psycho Germanic marauder who for sport whacks frightened people hiding behind trees, then ... uh, no.


Wow, you're sharp. 

Hmm, well what if that person was evil? From my understanding Anglo-Saxon culture seriously looked down on cowardice, and I surmise that they saw it accordingly. Do you find these beliefs faulty or immoral? Because if not, then your last post wasn't that serious, and you might actually consider taking that action and adopting Anglo-Saxon ideals.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Paradox of Vigor said:


> Wow, you're sharp.
> 
> Hmm, well what if that person was evil? From my understanding Anglo-Saxon culture seriously looked down on cowardice, and I surmise that they saw it accordingly. Do you find these beliefs faulty or immoral? Because if not, then your last post wasn't that serious, and you might actually consider taking that action and adopting Anglo-Saxon ideals.


You surmise that because they looked down on cowardice, they found it evil. Kind of a big jump from looked down on to found evil. Sounds like an excuse to go whack the guy behind the tree. If you want to go whack him, go whack him. Don't hide behind the argument that he is evil because he is a coward. Hiding behind that reasoning to kill him is more cowardly than hiding behind a tree. That's bullshit. And... actually very Germanic.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Vaan said:


> Having my feelings hurt would just be a waste of my time, so i'll bypass the mushy crap and just talk normally
> 
> But welcome to the forum ^_^, here is a nice big box of chocolates, It's just behind this bullet proof container


Thanks for the welcome, but hiding the chocolate is kind of passive-aggressive.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

MsBossyPants said:


> You surmise that because they looked down on cowardice, they found it evil. Kind of a big jump from looked down on to found evil. Sounds like an excuse to go whack the guy behind the tree. If you want to go whack him, go whack him. Don't hide behind the argument that he is evil because he is a coward. Hiding behind that reasoning to kill him is more cowardly than hiding behind a tree. That's bullshit. And... actually very Germanic.


Yes, that would be the case _if_ they did not believe that. In true belief, they are not hiding behind it. "Looked down on" and "evil" are simply the same thing at different intensities, likely measured by the religious vigor or beliefs of the people. 

However I still stand by that having a rationale for what would otherwise be unjust is more prudent and righteous than not caring at all and doing it for no reason or pleasure. 

Your words stand... even sounding distinctly racist.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

MsBossyPants said:


> Thanks for the welcome, but hiding the chocolate is kind of passive-aggressive.


Nope, it's just cheeky. I'm a jovial aussie so that stuff is natural


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Vaan said:


> Nope, it's just cheeky. I'm a jovial aussie so that stuff is natural


Hello, jovial Aussie. I'm a sarcastic American, good to meet you. 

Love the use of the word "cheeky"


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

MsBossyPants said:


> Hello, jovial Aussie. I'm a sarcastic American, good to meet you.
> 
> Love the use of the word "cheeky"


Ah awesome, that suits our humor too ^_^

And love the use of sarcasm there  (Just playing)


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

apathy said:


> *lowers voice* Pssst.. She's not enfj.
> Welcome to the forums :tongue:!


Hmm? Really?


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Paradox of Vigor said:


> Yes, that would be the case _if_ they did not believe that. In true belief, they are not hiding behind it. "Looked down on" and "evil" are simply the same thing at different intensities, likely measured by the religious vigor or beliefs of the people.
> 
> However I still stand by that having a rationale for what would otherwise be unjust is more prudent and righteous than not caring at all and doing it for no reason or pleasure.
> 
> Your words stand... even sounding distinctly racist.


OK. Enough. Now you're just pissing me off.

First, you hijack @Jace 's welcome post and imply that I'm going to shoot him, and then you start in with the Anglo-Saxon crap and when I defend my position, call me a racist.

Geez, you really are an INTJ

Way to suck the life out of a Welcome thread. It's a party, dude. Bah-bye. 

I'm going to go party with the Aussie guy, @Vaan . At least he offered me chocolates.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

MsBossyPants said:


> OK. Enough. Now you're just pissing me off.
> 
> First, you hijack @Jace 's welcome post and imply that I'm going to shoot him, and then you start in with the Anglo-Saxon crap and when I defend my position, call me a racist.
> 
> ...


That's the difference between INTJ's and INFJ's - chocolate


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Vaan said:


> That's the difference between INTJ's and INFJ's - chocolate


Well, that, and the whole shoot-people-in-the-face thing. But you had me at "chocolate"


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

MsBossyPants said:


> Well, that, and the whole shoot-people-in-the-face thing. But you had me at "chocolate"


Well I do intend to go into the army .

And yes we have everyone at "chocolate" ^_^ (people have a serious fetish for that stuff -_-)


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Vaan said:


> Well I do intend to go into the army .
> 
> And yes we have everyone at "chocolate" ^_^ (people have a serious fetish for that stuff -_-)


All silliness aside...

Serving your country is an honorable thing. I'm sure your countrymen appreciate your service.
Protect yourself, protect your mates, and be safe. *giving you a kiss on the cheek*


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome, I like the avatar. I would say something else, but I don't want to.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Emerson said:


> Welcome, I like the avatar. I would say something else, but I don't want to.


You're such a tease.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

MsBossyPants said:


> All silliness aside...
> 
> Serving your country is an honorable thing. I'm sure your countrymen appreciate your service.
> Protect yourself, protect your mates, and be safe. *giving you a kiss on the cheek*


I'm not in there yet XD. But yes, we love our soldiers here and treat them well (In all ways). And yep I will protect my mates, the four pillars at Kokoda have four traits enscribed on them - Endurance, Courage, Mateship, Sacrifice. These are all interconnected and tell a story. Mateship is vital, and protecting ones mates is more than something that is said in words, it is something that becomes an integral part of your heart when you join that family ^_^

Sorry for rambling on there XD. Thank you for the best wishes.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

MsBossyPants said:


> You're such a tease.



Ohhh you!!!


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Man, I feel your pain.

I have a pair of pants that's very bossy.

They'll even squeeze the twins until I walk funny. :sad:


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

MsBossyPants said:


> Yes. Introverted thinkers get a say in it.
> 
> I just felt the need to apologize in advance to the introverted feelers.
> (they're going to get their feelings hurt by me eventually, so let's just get it out of the way now.
> That way, later on, I won't be running around trying to find them Kleenex)


Good to carry Kleenex when you dress like that!

Welcome.


----------



## Simplify (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forums! You know what they say about stones, sticks, and whips! Exciting!

Me: *casually pulls out her feelings from inside of a bag, dusting and picking off all of the extra debris from the inside of the bag* Tsk... always a mess!

Me: *stretches multi-colored goopy feelings out, molding them to resemble a karate board* All right, Ms. Executive; g'ahead! Give my feelings your best shot! I can't guarantee you won't get any on you when you chop it, but the substance contains Aloe Vera and Vitamin E with a sea breeze scent! It's soothing, and Island Fresh!


----------

